# Finally - Hairless / fuzzy babies !!



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

GOOD NEWS !!

Have 3 wrinkly hairless babies in my latest litter !! 
One looks to be a girl - VERY pleased. 

The Bad News ? 
- My camera seems to have died. 
Typical. :roll:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Finally got me a fuzzy-hairless girl - Pretty pretty pretty !!

Still in need of a new camera but pants pics better than no pics ? 










Happy bunny.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

i think they are lovely through the blur.I feel like i've had one to many looking at the pics.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Slightly less blurry photos from tonight

( phone camera this time  )

My precious fuzzy hairless baby girl *we loves the precious we does ! *










Baby Male - also verrrry lovely



















and not so good pics but the other 2 girls


----------

